# Can I kill my BBA with algaefix?



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm sick of looking at it, and I want it gone now. I have no inverts, so this is an option for me. I would do excel, but I don't want to damage my java ferns.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Yes, after seeing everything on algaefix, it seems like it is viable for most algaes.


----------



## fplata (May 20, 2012)

Yes it will work on it, but you still need to fix the root cause 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

I have does my tank with Excel before and my Java Ferns are fine. Valisneria doesn't like it though.



ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I'm sick of looking at it, and I want it gone now. I have no inverts, so this is an option for me. I would do excel, but I don't want to damage my java ferns.


----------

